# Canadian nurse moving to Dubai



## Mouse1978 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm a Canadian nurse with total of 13 years experience in community, medical and psychiatry. I'll be moving to Dubia on my husbands visa. I'm looking for all the updated info I can receive prior to moving. Example: opportunities for Canadian RN jobs, process to be registered, possible salary, experiences with hospitals etc, anything and everything🙂. Thank you


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Mouse1978 said:


> I'm a Canadian nurse with total of 13 years experience in community, medical and psychiatry. I'll be moving to Dubia on my husbands visa. I'm looking for all the updated info I can receive prior to moving. Example: opportunities for Canadian RN jobs, process to be registered, possible salary, experiences with hospitals etc, anything and everything🙂. Thank you


I don't know any nurses here most switched careers when they moved to Dubai as the hours were much longer than in their home countries and salaries lower
In 11 years i have never be seen or treated by a Canadian/British/American nurse they have always been Filipina or Indian


Hospitals wise these are some of the best

American Hospital
Al Zahra
City Hospital

Look on their websites as they will have career pages


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

HealthBay employs European nursing staff. It’s a poly clinic. Probably one of the largest in Dubai.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Reddiva said:


> In 11 years i have never be seen or treated by a Canadian/British/American nurse they have always been Filipina or Indian
> 
> Hospitals wise these are some of the best
> 
> Al Zahra


I remember seeing a chief nurse, or some sort of manager/supervisor for all the Indian and Filipina nurses in Al Zahra Hospital in Tecom/Al Barsha. She was western for sure.
So there are positions for westerners, only higher up the org structure.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Cleveland Clinic in Abu Dhabi (not Dubai, but probably a 1 hour commute depending on where you are in Dubai) has western nurses too. Or used to. Not sure after the cost cutting.


----------

